# Social Security Number Wrong on Tax Form



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Does Uber practice scrambling SS numbers for privacy, or do I have to call them and get it fixed?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Does Uber practice scrambling SS numbers for privacy, or do I have to call them and get it fixed?


I found this on an Uber online account under tax information:
"Name, address, or SSN/EIN listed wrong on your 1099? Use the "update my tax forms" link below to correct your information."


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

When I try too, the screen popup says:

"Updating the tax form has already been scheduled."


----------

